# Bri's projects.



## manxnorton (11 Jul 2016)

Hello all,
I decided to put my first project on the map so to speak!
It's with all your help so far and Custard (thx pal) helping me with the wood to practice and get started.
The project can be found with Paul sellers 5 part series on making a box caddy. 
My question so far:
1.Is the dovetail joint is the best(for me) to start with? As I have practice a fair bit and for all my dove tail starts good by the end of them...really shocking tbh...cutting them too big!! And getting them wonky etc..
I know I can't glue wood back..and I need to under cut them and use tools to get them right I.e. A chisel 
I think I just lack experience and more pratice..what u think?
2. Marking the dovetails spot on using my good hand and clamps are getting me a bit frustrated!! Lack of experience and pratice again! I spend hrs just marking them after making sure the wood is stright and flat etc..another learning curd just doing that aswell.
3. I await the block plane arriving and after dressing it properly hoping this make it easier to use one handed, and make the project look and feel satisfying.
4. For all I have just not jumped into aything and took the learning into my tiny brain...I think of such items that will make my work improve, I.e. A band saw could make my dovetails improve and save time and effort..
And get the joints cut quick and level-square and flat. 
5. The need to get the right tools saving time and losing the 'human error' I face just now could get to me!! But I will not give in... :mrgreen: 
Hopefully your just think doubt is setting in and I just need a kick up the rear!! Lol persivere I will..  
I look fwd to you advice and I'm open to any changes needed, I'm looking fwd for this project being not only mine but made from together from us all.
Nite nite all, 
Time for medication and sleep lol
ATB 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (11 Jul 2016)

With a after thought.
I have point out that I have Aphasia (problems with speech and communication) I know what I want to say! But when speak sometime the wrong words come out or I don't know or remember the word..unfortualy it the same when write and spell. I can get confused for what I actually want to say and people may get confused! 
So I'm sorry if I don't make sence or make the point noticeable.
Mind being a Geordie doent help lol.
Hope this clear up any problems...if not just tell me a total so n so!! Haha! 
ATB 
Bri


----------



## MattRoberts (11 Jul 2016)

Hi mate, a couple of things :

1. Have you seen the dovetail guides you can get like this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400609782229 ? 

They might make one handed marking easier, and they have magnets in them to keep the saw blade aligned. 

2. Would it be worth starting with straight finger joints before progressing to dovetails? 

Keep it up, and let's see some photos!


----------



## manxnorton (12 Jul 2016)

MattRoberts":2kf5fyu5 said:


> Hi mate, a couple of things :
> 
> 1. Have you seen the dovetail guides you can get like this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400609782229 ?
> 
> ...


 Hello Matt,
I was lying in bed and then stumbled on finger joints on the net! 
I would be much simpler, and with the template that I'm going to look at in the mo!
I'm fired up tbh! Any doubts are long gone! 
I'll see any pics so far for the thread.
Thinking the block plane should be here tomorrow or even today. 
I've bought one of them pocket hole joints jigs (Greg one) but getting a decent clamp to secure the joint whilst gluing and then screwing is the next purchase..(60 odd beaver pelts is a lot of money lol) 
Mind with all that tools I've manage to get there's not much room to store them..do now looking into suible storage solutions...coz every thing is set up for my leather work tools.
Thanks again m8, I'm on it like a tramp on chips!!
ATB 
Brian


----------



## Baldhead (12 Jul 2016)

Hi Brian
Check out these 

http://www.davidbarronfurniture.co.uk/d ... ?pg=1&id=5

David sells a variety of jigs to help you cut a huge range of joints, he also has a YouTube channel which is well worth watching. He's a nice chap and will go be you honest advice regarding the tools he sells if you send him an email.
HTH

Stew


----------



## manxnorton (12 Jul 2016)

Baldhead":1o6vw7g1 said:


> Hi Brian
> Check out these
> 
> http://www.davidbarronfurniture.co.uk/d ... ?pg=1&id=5
> ...



Thx Stew,
ill look on the link, and send an email.
ive just looked at the jig that Matt sent......60 beaver pelts :shock: 
mind it must the cost nowadays...im in the stoneage...
ill report when get sorted....got a Rider 69 1/2 block plane to dress... :mrgreen: 
catch you soon Stew.
ATB
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (12 Jul 2016)

manxnorton":2n64jnwj said:


> Baldhead":2n64jnwj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Brian
> ...



Stew any advice with the Angles I should buy, and how I can clamp on the wood?
Angles available 1:4, 1:5, 1:6, 1:7 and 1:8.
quite interested, as the price under £35..
ATB
Bri


----------



## Baldhead (12 Jul 2016)

Bri, if memory serves me right when I was at school (a bloody long time ago) it was either 1:6 or 1:8 depending on whether it was for hardwood or softwood, so take your pick, or you could split the difference and go for a 1:7, someone with more woodworking knowledge then me will advise you.
A word of warning regarding these jigs, David recommends using a Japanese pull saw because with a western saw you won't get a very deep cut, that said though there's absolutely nothing wrong with Japanese saws.
It would be time well spent watching all of David's videos on YouTube, they're all very informative.

Stew


----------



## manxnorton (12 Jul 2016)

Baldhead":18v8l11o said:


> Bri, if memory serves me right when I was at school (a bloody long time ago) it was either 1:6 or 1:8 depending on whether it was for hardwood or softwood, so take your pick, or you could split the difference and go for a 1:7, someone with more woodworking knowledge then me will advise you.
> A word of warning regarding these jigs, David recommends using a Japanese pull saw because with a western saw you won't get a very deep cut, that said though there's absolutely nothing wrong with Japanese saws.
> It would be time well spent watching all of David's videos on YouTube, they're all very informative.
> 
> Stew



Great one Stew,
well I got a nice email from David, what a spot on bloke.
he could made money from me...but after talking about my one had prob with marking and clamping etc.
He suggested to buy the one Matt suggested coz of the clamp fitting.
I need a clear head to work out today activity on my project, well lack of them..due to not getting the marking right, saw position and it got worse after that....
so I want to analyse what goes wrong at each stage..and how I can remedy it. and hopfully put it onto words.
my tiny brain is packering so time for shut eye.....
once again, it tends to late on at nite then I get a bit frustrated...but ill battle on.
clear head and a new day n all that.
ATB
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (12 Jul 2016)

Stew BTW
David suggested the 1:6

Bri


----------



## MattRoberts (13 Jul 2016)

Hi Bri - this is of clamp is probably what you need for the Kreg jig http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262487804585


----------



## manxnorton (13 Jul 2016)

Morning guys and ladies,
In the light of day, last night It was hard to express what I want to say!
Today the fact of the matter I need an aid firstly to mark the joints and cut the properly.
So until then I'm not wasting time making basic mistakes especially at the early stages on any project!
Once I've got used using aids I will go one to the next stage n so on!! If You can understand what I mean?
Like any art I have to perfect each stage and do not the same mistake twice..move on to the next stage and until the project piece is finnished...hopefully to my standards that put in place.
You can I'm a hard perfectionist!! But I've leant from some great mentors..and now finding this forum there is plenty of advice that I want to listen and absorb it info
David Barron email me again today and he give encouragement, so I will achieve it (with not big headed) 
I'm going to buy the jig that Matt advised and take it from there.
Small steps n all that.
Thanks once again stepping in and showing your experience and kind advice
Stage two...well tidy up the man cave and prep for the next stage..Custard's kind gift of the wood!
Respect all,
ATB 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (13 Jul 2016)

MattRoberts":2oayuzun said:


> Hi Bri - this is of clamp is probably what you need for the Kreg jig http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262487804585


Hi Matt,
I've seen them with the pocket hole jig book.
I think bigger clamps like 'F' clamps I need to hold the jig and my wood firmly!
If I can get that right at least I've got a good chance of making a good marking and cutting out of a joint! 
Bloody one handed!!! Why didn't we born with three arms! But some people are born with less and achieve emazing things...I'm just starting out..
If there's a way m all that lol.
No such thing is disibilty...just how I adapt it to achieve my aim!! 
Making a simple box is acheivable...and I'll work hard to get it..mistakes on the way..learning all the time...
I'm pumped up N ready!! Hahaha! 
Later m8
ATB 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (13 Jul 2016)

MattRoberts":253g0cya said:


> Hi mate, a couple of things :
> 
> 1. Have you seen the dovetail guides you can get like this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400609782229 ?
> 
> ...



Hello Matt,
I've bought the 1:8 one with a saw!
I'll get on with it...marking first over n over til I get it right..then saw n saw till I get it right n so on..you get the idea lol.
It's hard nuff with two hands..ha! 
ATB 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (13 Jul 2016)

this is far as I got after hrs n hrs..
then it went Pete Tong after that....ill have show you and get a pic...if I dare! for learning purposes of course, and a bit micky taking lol
ATB
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (13 Jul 2016)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!
https://www.alanwadkinstoolstore.co.uk/ ... Ai7s8P8HAQ

might work? but only one handed, suggestions please.
ATB
Bri


----------



## MattRoberts (13 Jul 2016)

Looking like a set of broken teeth Bri! 

In all seriousness, looks like a good start to me. One suggestion would be to saw next to the lines, and then use a chisel to pare up to the line. The saw gets rid of the majority of the material, and then the chisel is just to pare to the line. You have a lot more control over a chisel than a saw. 

I'd advise checking some of Matt Cremona's videos on YouTube - he uses that technique for his dovetails


----------



## MattRoberts (13 Jul 2016)

manxnorton":1i27iy3n said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!
> https://www.alanwadkinstoolstore.co.uk/ ... Ai7s8P8HAQ
> 
> might work? but only one handed, suggestions please.
> ...


I'd steer clear Bri - the attachments for dremels are often pretty rubbish quality


----------



## custard (13 Jul 2016)

manxnorton":3hxzawbb said:


> MattRoberts":3hxzawbb said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate, a couple of things :
> ...




Hello Bri, 

the 1:8 Veritas Magnetic Dovetail Jig is the perfect tool for you. I know someone near me who has one so, if it's any use I can borrow that and take a series of photos showing how it can be used one handed to cut the dovetails for the Paul Sellers project. 

You'll know I'll be cutting the dovetails one handed, because I'll be holding the camera in the other hand!

Let me know if you think this would be useful.


----------



## manxnorton (13 Jul 2016)

custard":230i2pfy said:


> manxnorton":230i2pfy said:
> 
> 
> > MattRoberts":230i2pfy said:
> ...



M8 am I alloyed to call call you by your first name lol..or custard will be ok?
Tbh with this negative feeling I'm getting for just gettin the first stage right..forget the cutting out the joints..if it's not working for me, and if there is a easierway to skin a cat!! I'm ip for it 
ATB 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (14 Jul 2016)

Mornin all,
To re-cap I've bought the dovetail jig thingybebob! 
All is put on hold, til I get the wood from custard (can't thank u nuff pal!) 
Once I get that n the jig I bet I'll be in a flap all right!! 
So going to watch the series again from Paul Sellers...just to get as much info to sink in...that's going to be hard haha!! 
I can only take so much info befor I get tired and need to rest!! Lol
But as yous guys say "take your time, taking slow and I should alright....fingers X'd 
I'll get the link of the project that I'll be following...(not exact but some difference on the way!) 
TBC....
ATB 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (14 Jul 2016)

Think it's this one lol
1 of 5...
Making a box caddy with Paul Sellers 
https://youtu.be/3XaBeexFFFU

ATB 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (14 Jul 2016)

Btw!
I've dedided on finger joints as custard pointed out..
So fingers joints it is!! 
ATB 
Bri


----------



## custard (14 Jul 2016)

Not so fast Bri! Dovetails may still be a possibility, I had a go cutting dovetails with one hand and it was easier than I thought. Just in case anyone in the future does a search for "One Handed Dovetails" I'll post the results as a new thread under the Hand Tool Section!


----------



## manxnorton (14 Jul 2016)

custard":1k0ibmug said:


> Not so fast Bri! Dovetails may still be a possibility, I had a go cutting dovetails with one hand and it was easier than I thought. Just in case anyone in the future does a search for "One Handed Dovetails" I'll post the results as a new thread under the Hand Tool Section!



ohhhhhhhhhh god!!!
the wood parcel just arrived and im in heaven....thank you so much from the bottom of my heart!





the grain is awesome m8.
I was shaking when I saw how much you gave to me!
im like a lil child at Xmas :lol: 
tomorrow ill put the wood out in sequence and then take it from there m8.
questions will be a lot!
as I said ill not start till I get that jig and I can take it slow.
Great idea about doing a one handed thread.
mind it will be pics from me at every stage aswell pal.
just learning how to measure the joints and mark them.....calipers thingybobs ive got...but today the info isn't sinking in!!
Properly having a bad nites sleep doesn't help!
'Tails' 'pins' lol ill get there slowly...

Dovetail joints it is then..
TBC
ATB
Bri


----------



## technium (14 Jul 2016)

Good luck with it mate, im like you and am new to all this so am watching your progress with interest.

Good selection of wood there mate. take your time and you will be fine.

Colin


----------



## manxnorton (14 Jul 2016)

technium":3cm7kl2k said:


> Good luck with it mate, im like you and am new to all this so am watching your progress with interest.
> 
> Good selection of wood there mate. take your time and you will be fine.
> 
> Colin



Hi Colin,
No pressure then!! Haha! 
I'm over the moon, tbh 
I'm going to look on custards thread which he put on hand tools, and follow all the moves!! 
Well when I get the magnetic jig I'll be happy!! 
Of course stopping every time I get stuck to ask s question...
The last thing I don't want to do is rush it and assume I done it right!! 
That's the problem with my 'condition' getting confused and I forget the info easy!! So I have rest as much iz I can,..like today wasn't up to practice in the man cave..so I just listened my book on my mobile and just snoozed! 
Small steps I make..
Sometimes I think am doing the right decision for wood working, am I well nuff to do it! Could I succeed? All the doubt coming to me usually later on in the day!! 
But a hobby is what I need and I've picked a awesome hobby and some emazing members on here.
ATB 
Bri


----------



## technium (14 Jul 2016)

Bri 

Dont worry no one becomes an expert overnight, you know your limits, take your time over it, theres no rush and if you make a mistake who cares? you just start again. The only failure is not trying in the first place.

You can do it, you know you can and if not then theres plenty here that can help you.


----------



## manxnorton (15 Jul 2016)

technium":6j069rnr said:


> Bri
> 
> Dont worry no one becomes an expert overnight, you know your limits, take your time over it, theres no rush and if you make a mistake who cares? you just start again. The only failure is not trying in the first place.
> 
> You can do it, you know you can and if not then theres plenty here that can help you.



That's is just boosted me tbh! The worse day for a long time came today, feeling tired, frustrated, confused for the ordeal this morning...
Angry coz I had to go for an mobilty assessment and seeing people that nowt with them..takes the 'P' 
Anyways nuff of my story!! I'll get over it, if I'm successful so be it!! 
Upwards n onwards!! Never get them me down.
Time n patients and listening to advice is the best option for me..
N if I'm not up to it or frustrated I will not do more work until I'm focus to crack on!!
One bonus the 1:8 jig n saw just arrived!!!
Happy as!! 
ATB 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (15 Jul 2016)

OHHHHHHH YEAHHHH!!!




NEARLY READY CUSTARD!! LOL. :wink: 
ATB
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (15 Jul 2016)

Nearly ready to begin...
just going to wait for a better marking gauge coming (roller guage type thingy!)
but for now practice on spare wood...
ATB
Bri


----------



## technium (15 Jul 2016)

Great mate, looks like youre set.

Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## MattRoberts (15 Jul 2016)

Nice setup Bri! Looks like a great bit of kit that guide


----------



## manxnorton (16 Jul 2016)

Morning all,
I've manage to collect some tools...didn't tell our lass haha! 
Good has it! That Mick (spmick) is willing for me to visit his workshop and meet him early next week! 
And as I suffer from lack of retention of info upload mick is willing to coach me on the stages.
That's what I feel I need, if I can get choach first I'll pick it up easier....then hopefully I will retain it.
I can get tired and the info just dissapears somewhere in my tiny head haha! 
Mind one thing the fascination of planes and especially ones could get hold on me!!! 
So today I'm just trying to mark and cut pins on a spare wood...n that's it!! One at a time...repeat it 
Keeps me happy!
ATB 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (16 Jul 2016)

Apart from looking at some way to make life easier I.e. Jigs etc., this beauty cought my eye! RWW 130 concept fretsaw!
)on custards thread!! Hmmmm!! I've got two coping saws that just about make it! But I feel a new toy is in order! 
Any suggestions on the RRW 130 set up and the blades?
Sorry I should put that question somewhere else, but if it here it's easier to navigate around the forum..for me anyway! 
ATB 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (16 Jul 2016)

Am I confusing myself???
Doubt come on quickly!
what you think?
6mm joints.
ATB
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (16 Jul 2016)

OMG!! Just stop n think a minute!!!  
Is the centre cut wrong!!! 
:roll: 
Apart that mistake...my sawing the half joins flush are rubbish!! 
Using the jig is good cutting the angles are great..
Ohhh!! Well round two!
ATB 
Bri 
P.s. You'll log in and think "wth is Brian doing now?" 
Are words to that affect!
ATB 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (16 Jul 2016)

going to try my new wheel gauge...might get better luck with that :lol: 
ATB
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (16 Jul 2016)

Think this better!
I enjoyed doing it! chisel out much better.
ATB
Bri

that's nuff for today..


----------



## MattRoberts (16 Jul 2016)

Going really well mate, real progress!


----------



## manxnorton (17 Jul 2016)

MattRoberts":2ux3tugs said:


> Going really well mate, real progress!



Thanks so much Matt,
I was buzzing when finally finished.
But time to rest and not go overboard.
Plenty time to think how I went, like I said it's not easy with lack of brain cells haha! But it's all learning and how I x'd N overcome it.
Today if possible it's going to be the hard stage next, transferring the joint for the pins I think!
If not I've got a chance tomorrow with mick (spmick) at his workshop to start the project properly..will instruction will help.
I text my pal whose a joiner and he blow away with what I accieved, was a bit apprehensive to tell him and show.
According to him I was the worst wood DIY bloke in the world lol.
Tbh I was had the best aid yesterday..my mobile! A picture of a dovetail joint! It really help me...as you saw I was getting confused and doubt set in.
I'm off in the man cave...
ATB 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (17 Jul 2016)

Hmmmmmmmmm!!! 
At the moment I'm serously doubting my abilities!!
We saw after so hours I can get a dovetail joint! 
But the second stage that custard admits is hard for a single handed person.
As the pics will show how it went! 
Ok people would say don't get down! But I'm thinking there's a long way to go.
Finally there's doubt in my tiny mind about using a easier joint!! 
Like the pocket hole jig!! (Lest face it I've not payed 65 odd pounds for the jig N not use it!!!
Don't get me wrong!! Looks as I'm negative, but just need practice...
So I've got cunning plan! All will revealed soon!
It's not the answer but shows me I can do it! With determination and a bit of practice.
Pics in a few mins. After I mopp up the tears I've spilt!!! Haha!! 
ATB
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (17 Jul 2016)

here you go.
the pics tell the story.
yesterdays joint





making and cutting the second board was a disaster from start to finish....




the rest you can see from the pics.












ohhhh well! all part of learning




ATB
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (17 Jul 2016)

hello all,
hope you can understand my negative feelings just now?
Just tried to cut some scrap wood to size.
frustrating! the cut is wonky and more I try it even with usless mitre box still a load of dog toffee!
without power tools to get the straight edge im finding once again spending more money for a jig off some sort to get the cut right every time.
£29 this time for a 90 degree jig.
before anybody say it about learning free style sawing ive looked at every video going, one handed of course. practicing my useless body at all the position etc.
but it get me to look at the jig every time.
£90 so far on 3 jigs, £65 for a pocket hole jig, about £200 on hand tools, plus a crappy workmate (so far!) and for what?
TBH I don't know where to go now? feeling that this hand tools, trying dove tail joints is severely knocking my confidence.
What if I cant get a simple dove tail joint let alone any other joints, is it the end of the world?


----------



## manxnorton (17 Jul 2016)

oooppps! sorry hot submit button.
TBH as I stand ( well lay down) im frustrated and there is a better answer out there to enjoy woodworking, without all this frustration and endless spending money of jigs etc.
might help when I get my bandsaw, but for now im all smash in! I know its never going to easy, but not enjoying it one bit tbh!
Sorry ive had a rant....
good days, and bads I suppose. 
ill pick myself up in the morning and after I see mick, ill decide whats best way ahead, coz I don't have a clue.
ATB
Bri


----------



## MattRoberts (17 Jul 2016)

Chin up Bri! To be honest, you did kind of launch straight in to making dovetails, which are arguable the hardest joint to make. I suggested before about starting with finger joints first. 

Another mitigating factor is the scrap wood you're using - it's a very rough finish, so the end result is also going to look rough. 

That said, I do see your point about starting from wood with a straight cut - it is pretty essential. If you have a bandsaw on the way, that's going to put you in a much better starting position. 

Woodworking takes a long time to master even with two working hands (I'm two years in and no where near mastering it!). Your positive attitude thus far had been an inspiration to all, so I'm going to let you off this minor set back soldier!!


----------



## SPSlick (17 Jul 2016)

Woodworking is hard enough to learn even without a disability so don't get discouraged. Using hand tools is the hardest part but knowing which power tools to use can be an expensive exercise. Hopefully I should get you to make a basic box with mitre joints fairly easily and raise your spirits.


----------



## manxnorton (18 Jul 2016)

Hello Matt n Mick, 
It's a hard one for me, but not getting frustrated isn't the answer lol
Thx mick I've pack my back pack and ready to meet u tomorrow!
Like you said getting instruction is what I need.
At least I've got loads of jigs now! (And the 90 degree one coming!) 
Can't wait 
ATB 
Bri


----------



## Bm101 (18 Jul 2016)

I'm hesitant to write anything to be honest Bri. I'm just starting out myself. I can't advise you as to how to cut a joint or scribe a line etc. One thing I'd say is slow down a little. Make sure you're going at the pace that suits you. Maybe if you're getting frustrated your aiming for higher standards than you can achieve on what's let's face it your first attempt. Remember to enjoy it otherwise. ... what's the point? Cutting quality joints by hand is a hard learned skill. Otherwise it'd be easy and there would be master craftsmen all over the shop. One handed you have a drawback but nothing you can't master. Just remember to enjoy the ride. Hope you take this the way it was meant. From one beginner to another. As the saying goes... The life so short, the craft so long to learn.


----------



## manxnorton (18 Jul 2016)

Bm101":2cldqzbb said:


> I'm hesitant to write anything to be honest Bri. I'm just starting out myself. I can't advise you as to how to cut a joint or scribe a line etc. One thing I'd say is slow down a little. Make sure you're going at the pace that suits you. Maybe if you're getting frustrated your aiming for higher standards than you can achieve on what's let's face it your first attempt. Remember to enjoy it otherwise. ... what's the point? Cutting quality joints by hand is a hard learned skill. Otherwise it'd be easy and there would be master craftsmen all over the shop. One handed you have a drawback but nothing you can't master. Just remember to enjoy the ride. Hope you take this the way it was meant. From one beginner to another. As the saying goes... The life so short, the craft so long to learn.



Hi m8,
You'd have hard job making me get upset what people say! Lol
Used to worse over the years believe me!
Sound advise m8!
It's good get another point of view, it's all being in a forum, speaking your mind and talking about it!
It not the disibilty or starting with basics it's I would of spend my money with the machinery if I honest!! 
About £300 so far at hand tools could of bought a decent bandsaw (if my old one is up to it when I get it)
But with help tomorrow I'll get the idea the wAy ahead.
Like you said I have to enjoy it!!!
ATB 
Bri


----------



## lurker (18 Jul 2016)

Bri,

Anyone here who says they have never done the same thing is a liar.

Dovetails are on my to do list for when I retire as I know it will take ages to master it.
As Matt says they ain't easy


----------



## manxnorton (19 Jul 2016)

lurker":j8ovuydb said:


> Bri,
> 
> Anyone here who says they have never done the same thing is a liar.
> 
> ...



Hello m8,
Should be better when I get the latest jig! 90 degree jig! Clamps on with the magnet and saw straight!! 
Cutting stright was frustrating!! Even using my plane.
ATB 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (19 Jul 2016)

A new toy!




ATB
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (19 Jul 2016)

Hello All,
just had a great time with Mick (stmick) with awesome workshop!
like a school kid in a candy shop spring to mind!!
Got well together, even the heat didn't get in the way of having fun..
At least Mick is ex REME and know the banter.... "Roger, Say again! ETA your location!" :lol: 
Settle into the fun, once I stopped looking on all the machinery and picking my mouth up on the ground!
My First Wood Project! band saw...
great getting instructions an mick is actually a natural teacher (mind when he gets to know me he might change his mind!)
WUP! WUP! chuffed ta bits!




now to the protect the box caddy!
Micks ideas are over my heed! might be the heat, or im not functioning.......still on workshop machinery mode! :mrgreen: 
this pic is mick trying to explain a few :idea: 
But alas need to get back and get my medication.....




But as Mick says got plenty of time...
Thank Mick so much, I thing you know how important means to me.......I don't get out often HAHA!
my Mind is full....(not cartoons!!!) so time to rest..
Happy chappy.
ATB
Bri


----------



## RickN (19 Jul 2016)

My big brother is ex R.E.M.E, so I'm also conversant in the lingo.
Bri, you're an inspiration mate, crack on.


----------



## technium (19 Jul 2016)

Bri

good to see youre still cracking on, as others said that we all make mistakes, but the main part is not giving up which you havent.

Good to see you had so good tuition from Mick. youre lucky you have someone close by that is able to offer some help.

Take your time and with practice it will come.

all the best

Colin


----------



## manxnorton (20 Jul 2016)

RickN":23d5jx8r said:


> My big brother is ex R.E.M.E, so I'm also conversant in the lingo.
> Bri, you're an inspiration mate, crack on.



Hello m8,
Don't know bout inspiration!!! More like conspitation!! Lol
Yeah in life is so easy to give up! It's not my book!! I could of just give up, two strokes and my birthday lol 
I done made them happen! So when I finally get my eyesight back and looked around the ward! Winging people moaning all the time!!! Naaaa!! That's not me! I've always been a fighter! 
Determined and humour took me from a 'cabbage' (only way I can express it) n the dr's said I'll never walk again, move my arm, speach etc, due to the 11 hours I was left...too much brain cells died!! To a hobbling nutter out of wheelchair in 5th month...7th month the arm could Move a bit!
But I walk out the hospital unaided!! 
Now 1.5 years on! Anything is possible! Never give up even if someone tells you you can't!!! 
I thank the lord I was saved, when so many people do not survive.
I may not run a marathon again, or swim a triathlon!!! But never say never!! 'Run Forrest!' Lol 
Anyways away from Bri's story! Seems like a sermon thingy!!
Mick apart from help me and shared his knowledge he got me out of the house and mixed..lol
ATB 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (20 Jul 2016)

technium":2hczl1t3 said:


> Bri
> 
> good to see youre still cracking on, as others said that we all make mistakes, but the main part is not giving up which you havent.
> 
> ...



Mornin Colin,
How you today pal?
Yesterday was something I needed, not just getting out of the prison cell lol to finally meet new people..tbh not all people would like to meet a disabled Geordie that battles with his speach and thinking process! Lol at least I'm house trained haha!! But Mick was properly one person that didn't jump in and finish the sentence I tried to say!!! It is hard just human instinct...
I think me saying "what's it chopped" thingy! Laddo, the obvious was a good laugh! 
The instruction especially the safely aspect was spot on! And getting my tiny brain fathom out wich machinery I could buy evernatly if I have suitable workshop and 'what do I want to make?' Vs cost etc...
It's open my horizons for possibilitys!
Using a band saw was new to me after so long and I appreciate the my limitation with my disability! 
Bit cheesed off two weeks holiday! (The first holiday in 1.5 years) With my Bairn n our lass going to test me!! Lol 

I'll send you a post card lol
ATB 
Bri


----------



## technium (20 Jul 2016)

A fellow Geordie? Im originally from Oxford and moved to Washington for about 8 years when I met my wife who is a Geordie and a Feisty one at that! and a nicer bunch of people you could never have met. Loved my time up there.

I am pleased to hear about your progress with your illness. My sister in law (wifes sister) at age 30 has just had a stroke (last Tuesday) and we have been going to and from Weymouth to Cardiff where she is to visit her and at the moment she has no movement on right side, limited movement on left and little to no speach and its heartbreaking as she has 3 young kids so its encouraging with what you are saying and that has hit a nerve and I really hope she is able and willing to fight as much as you are and have mate. Thanks for sharing as thats honestly brought me to tears just thinking about it now.

take care mate and enjoy your hols.

Colin


----------



## manxnorton (20 Jul 2016)

Colin,
PM on it way pal.
ATB
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (25 Jul 2016)

Hello all,
The thread will be slow, I'm on a break with my daughter.
Just getting used to being away from the prison (home) but still wake up 4am and thinking about what I going to do today!!! Of course no man cave! Hard after months in a routine to just relaxing!!!.....aghhhhh!! Going restless only been 3 days!! 
ATB 
Bri


----------

